
Facebook Hires Up Three of Its Biggest Privacy Critics - theBashShell
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-hires-privacy-critics/
======
segmondy
Money talks and most people will sell out for money. :-(

~~~
mskdjfkfkfk
Capitalistic ethics

